# My first revolver..........



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

I count September, 1954 as the date I became a handgunner, buying my first revolver at that time. My first handgun was a Colt New Service in .45 Colt. In 1960 it became my first custom revolver:










It was converted to .44 Special, had adjustable sights added, plus my home made grips.

Bob Wright


----------



## Dsig1 (Dec 23, 2007)

Just a little slice of Heaven there Bob. I've been meaning to ask you how you feel about the new S&W line of remakes.


----------



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

Dsig1 said:


> Just a little slice of Heaven there Bob. I've been meaning to ask you how you feel about the new S&W line of remakes.


I have no experience with them, only to admire them in the showcase.

I already have the REAL desirable ones, plus on a Social Security budget, so no longer pant for the new ones. I DIDN'T like the color case hardened ones, however. Those colors belong on a single action. Just my take on the subject.

Bob Wright


----------



## Teuthis (Apr 9, 2008)

That's a real beauty Bob. I presume you still have it? Do you still shoot it?


----------



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

Teuthis said:


> That's a real beauty Bob. I presume you still have it? Do you still shoot it?


The gun was separated from me in 1971. It was put into a gun shop for repairs (broken mainspring) and stolen from that shop. The tough aspect of that is that I could have easily replaced the mainspring myself, but the shop was new and I thought I was being helpful. Gabe me a new appreciation for Ruger's coil springs, though.

And, the owner gave me a new Ruger .41 Magnum Blackhawk as a replacement.

Both of those guns are gone now, and while I wish it hadn't turned out the way it did, I've not lost any sleep over their loss.

Bob Wright


----------



## jimmy (Feb 3, 2009)

Bob, I wish I can tell storie like you do..I am planning to hand over my S&W to my boy, some 20 years down the road..and tell him when i bought it (which is 2009, I have to remember that date), Anyways i keep a logsheet of all my new guns and shot rounds in an excel spreadsheet on my computer. This will help after 20 years, at the rate of purchase I am going, this is pretty ambitious


----------



## Blackmagic14 (Nov 7, 2008)

That is a beauty. I am starting to get into revolvers myself. I just bought a SandW 340 for pocket carry. I guess I could just ask you instead of making a post about it, is it ok to dry fire a modern revolver? I am trying to get a good feel for the DA only trigger pull


----------



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

Blackmagic14 said:


> That is a beauty. I am starting to get into revolvers myself. I just bought a SandW 340 for pocket carry. I guess I could just ask you instead of making a post about it, is it ok to dry fire a modern revolver? I am trying to get a good feel for the DA only trigger pull


Not only do I think dry-firing is O.K. I think it is downright necessary. Been laid up sick last few days, used "Nature" on PBS to provide wolves, elk, and buffalo as my "targets."

Dry firing doesn't hurt centerfire guns nor most rimfire. The possibility of dinging the cylinder of some rimfires does exist. For these, use snap caps or fired cases.

Most of my guns have been fired in excess of 10,000 rounds of live ammunition, and countless rounds of non-ammunition. In over fifty years of handgunning, I have suffered only two broken firing pins.

Bob Wright


----------

